# Quick question - Need a new Coupler, have a round trailer.



## Sader762 (Apr 19, 2010)

I bought (my first boat!) a well used 14' Delmar Jon boat with a trailer and an Evinrude 5.5 Fisherman for $650. The boat fishes fine but the motor needs work (ordered $85 in parts from iboats.com to overhaul it this weekend). The old coupler is cracked and I need to put a new one on, but the trailer is a round tube and all the couplers I see are square. Is it going to be a proble to use a square coupler and bolt it into place and then tack weld it around the edge?

Btw, I can't wait to mod this old boat into a great fishing rig!!!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just bolt it on with grade 6 bolts & you'll be fine.


----------



## Sader762 (Apr 19, 2010)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Workdawg (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a Utility Trailer that has a round tube and I put a new coupler on it and just bolted it on ..works just fine.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sader762 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, I think I've found my first weekend project... :lol:


My enine parts come in Thursday, I'm sure I'll have more questions on Friday. [-o<


----------

